# Introducing Marula my Apricot toy



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations! She's beautiful! Cant wait to hear her story as she grows...and see the pics!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

VERY VERY cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a cute little doll! Let us see more pictures and hear more about Marula. Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the new fur baby. She is a pretty little girl!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a sweetie! Congratulations.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Two more of Marula










http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee299/sulamk/IMG_1823.jpg


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## canicats (Feb 5, 2012)

she's cute


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a darling little baby doll!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Soooo adorable!! Curious, how much does she weight and exactly what is her age? I know they are all different, but just wondering what I might expect when our girl comes home . Are you going to do one of those "52 weeks of Marula" threads? What an interesting name! Where did it come from?!

Rebecca


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations! She's so adorable.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

thank you for your replies! The Marula is an indigenous African tree With edible fruit! The elephants eat it and get slightly intoxicated! there is a liquer made from it which is almost the same color as my pup, hence the name! She weighed just under 1.5 kgs and was 2 days short of 10 weeks old when she came home. I think I will do the 52 weeks with her!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So cute and a good traveler already! Congratulations!_


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful little baby! You must be so excited (and busy ).


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very pretty name with such an interesting background. Congratulations!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very pretty name with such an interesting background. Congratulations!


----------

